# Road America Lap Time Comparison



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Road America (4.048-mile)

2006 Lap Times

800hp Champ Car Lola-Cosworth _ 1:42.913

650hp ALMS P1 Audi R10 TDI _ 1:49.181

550hp ALMS P2 Porsche RS Spyder _ 1:51.199

300hp Atlantic Swift 016a-Cosworth _ 1:58.512

600hp ALMS GT1 Aston Martin DB9 _ 1:59.638

240hp Star Mazda _ 2:03.849

450hp ALMS GT2 Porsche 911 GT3 RSR _ 2:07.355

185hp SCCA DSR Stohr WF1-Yamaha _ 2:08.1

http://www.champcarworldseries.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=1621

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=229625&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=567

http://www.starmazda.com/results/20...ro Formula Mazda - Qualifying - Results.html

http://p081.ezboard.com/fdsrforumfrm28.showMessageRange?topicID=101.topic&start=21&stop=40


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Road America (4.048-mile) Course Map

http://www.roadamerica.com/2006/track_maps.htm


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

interesting stuff, thanks.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Road America Track Record

Year: 2000

Team: KOOL Green

Driver: Dario Franchitti

Racecar: 950hp Champ Car Reynard-Honda _ 1:39.866

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=50098&FS=CHAMPCAR

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=50120&FS=CHAMPCAR

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=CHAMPCAR&E=Road_America&Y=2000&O=24


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Road America (4.048-mile)
http://www.roadamerica.com/track_maps.htm

2007 Lap Times

750hp Champ Car Panoz-Cosworth _ 1:41.535

650hp ALMS P1 Audi R10 TDI _ 1:47.665

500hp ALMS P2 Porsche RS Spyder _ 1:48.833

300hp Atlantic Swift-Cosworth _ 1:58.883

600hp ALMS GT1 Corvette C6-R _ 2:00.973

240hp Star-Mazda _ 2:06.670

480hp ALMS GT2 Ferrari F430GT _ 2:07.191

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=264905&FS=CHAMPCAR

http://www.elanmotorsports.com/?action=page.about

http://www.cosworth.com/content.php?pageid=85&contentid=44
http://www.cosworth.com/content.php?pageid=2&contentid=87

http://www.newman-haas.com/

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=264748&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

http://www.audi.com/audi/com/en2/experience/motorsport_events/Audi_R10_TDI.html

http://www.porsche.com/usa/eventsandracing/motorsport/racingcars/rsspyder/technologyandconcept/

http://www.corvetteracing.com/cars/c6r/c6r.shtml

http://www.risicompetizione.com/go/F430GT.cfm

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=264897&FS=ATLANTIC

http://www.swiftengineering.com/standard.asp?content=8

http://www.miraclesealantsatlantic.com/

http://store.miraclesealantsatlanti...ctCode=Race+Booklet&PhotoNumber=4#largerphoto

http://www.starmazda.com/results/20...Pro Formula Mazda - Qualifying - Results.html

http://www.starmazda.com/cars.htm


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

A Lap of Road America On-board a Champ Car

http://www.champcarworldseries.com/...7&NavPage=1&ClipID=4276&FileID=9279#MainOuter


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

We were there. Lap times aside, the ALMS race was way more exciting. In fact, we went away wishing the Speed GT/Touring Car series had raced instead of ChampCar, which had about as much energy and charisma as mud.

One of the highlights for me was seeing the Maserati MC12. They have already announced they'll be at Road Atlanta for PLM.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

RaceTripper said:


> One of the highlights for me was seeing the Maserati MC12. They have already announced they'll be at Road Atlanta for PLM.


Nice pic. The MC12 normally compete in the FIA GT series.

For some reason, the MC12 is no match for the Corvette C6-R at Road America.

How does the MC12's engine sound compare to the C6-R?


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

225hp BMW 330Ci (stock) 2:59.3


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

MCSL said:


> Nice pic. The MC12 normally compete in the FIA GT series.
> 
> For some reason, the MC12 is no match for the Corvette C6-R at Road America.
> 
> How does the MC12's engine sound compare to the C6-R?


And the MC12 does well in FIA GT. The C6.R engine sound is very distinctive: loud and throaty (Panoz is like that too). Honestly I don't remember how the MC12 sounded. I didn't take note of it. But the car is very cool looking. It will be at Road Atlanta. I hope some others show in in GT1 as well (Saleen, Aston-Martin), because it is effectively a dead class without. I've even heard rumor of Corvette considering a GT2 program.

BTW: I thought ChampCar was boring and lackluster (race and series). Despite what CCWS may say about attendance, there were fewer people there on Sunday for the ChampCar race. I know that because we had a much easier time parking as we drove around the track. I doubt I will again pay extra to see ChampCar. In fact I really missed the Speed World Challenge Touring car and GT races that usually accompany ALMS -- I'd much rather have them than the CCWS.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

MCSL said:


> Nice pic. The MC12 normally compete in the FIA GT series.
> 
> For some reason, the MC12 is no match for the Corvette C6-R at Road America.
> 
> How does the MC12's engine sound compare to the C6-R?


The MC12 is deemed illegal in ACO/ISMA aces, due to it its size. The car Risi ran in 05 and this Doran one were shortened and carried weight penalties.

In terms of competitiveness and development speed, FIA GT Championship is no match for LMS/ALMS. It's mostly a bunch of second-tier customer teams in FIA GT, running 2-hour races (with the exception of Spa 24hr) in only 2 classes. LMS/ALMS is where the big names play. ACO invite 4 top FIA GT teams to Le Mans each year, most times they can't keep up.

As for engine sound, there is no similarity at all between the small block V8 and the Ferrari V12, just as in their road legal form. The C6.R is a constant thunder, whereas the MC12 is a screamer.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

I happen to enjoy what little FIA GT racing we get to watch. Doesn't matter if it is second tier and not as prestigious as ACO/IMSA racing. I really enjoyed seeing at in ALMS and look forward to it's return. It may not be competitive against the C6.R, but it's better than the silliness of them only racing each other.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh yea it's definitely a good thing to see the MC12 racing on this side of the pond again, albeit noncompetitively. And I didn't mean to knock the FIA GT Championship. It's just that I think it's a waste of talent for the MC12 to only compete in FIA GT. In good hands, with proper development, that car has huge potential.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

armaq said:


> Oh yea it's definitely a good thing to see the MC12 racing on this side of the pond again, albeit noncompetitively. And I didn't mean to knock the FIA GT Championship. It's just that I think it's a waste of talent for the MC12 to only compete in FIA GT. In good hands, with proper development, that car has huge potential.


And the coolness factor is very high! :thumbup: Who wouldn't choose a Maserati (or an Aston Martin DB9) over a Z06?

They're making it easier to drag the wives along to races (although I'm lucky in that my wife is at least as big a fan as I am, if not more so).


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Road America Records

2000 CART Reynard-Honda _ 1:39.866

2007 Champ Car Panoz-Cosworth _ 1:41.535

2008 ALMS P1 Audi R10 TDI _ 1:46.935

2008 ALMS P2 Acura ARX-01B _ 1:47.345

1992 IMSA GTP Eagle-Toyota _ 1:47.913

1973 Can-Am Porsche 917/30 _ 1:57.518

2012 SCCA DSR West-Suzuki _ 1:58.594

2007 Atlantic Swift-Cosworth _ 1:58.883

2006 ALMS GT1 Aston Martin DBR9 _ 1:59.638

2011 Grand-Am DP Dallara-Chevy _ 2:01.050

2006 Star Mazda _ 2:03.849

2012 ALMS GT Porsche 911 RSR _ 2:04.415

https://www.roadamerica.com/Competitors/4-MileRoadCourse.asp

http://www.bullpublishing.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=46

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_Generac_Grand_Prix

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panoz_DP01

http://www.alms.com/results/qualifying?year[value][year]=2008&race=564

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/audir10.html

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/AcuraARX-01.html

http://www.racingsportscars.com/photo/Road_America-1992-08-09.html

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/ToyotaEagleMkIII.html

http://www.racingsportscars.com/photo/Road_America-1973-08-26.html

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/car/422/Porsche-917-30.html

http://www.scca.com/events/results.cfm?eid=4516

http://www.westracecars.com/west/

http://dsrforum.yuku.com/topic/9287/2012-Runoff-s-Report

http://www.eformulacarnews.com/news_info.php?n=2772&sid=f3bdbe4eb07e05fe0bc173827f3c7023

http://www.conceptcarz.com/z19109/Swift-016a.aspx

http://www.alms.com/results/qualifying?year[value][year]=2006&race=542

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/car/2039/Aston-Martin-DBR9.html

http://www.grand-am.com/scheduleResults/results.aspx?eid=2358&sid=1

http://www.dallara.it/

http://www.starmazda.com/results/2010/11-ram/roadamerica.html

http://www.starmazda.com/series/specifications.htm

http://www.alms.com/results/qualifying?year[value][year]=2012&race=603

http://www.porsche.com/usa/eventsandracing/motorsport/racingcars/911gt3rsr-997/


----------



## Steve855 (Nov 5, 2010)

There are a lot of lap records held by late 90s / early 2000s champ cars which will probably stand for a long time. Those cars from that era represent the pinnacle of speed and technical sophistication in North American circuit racing machinery. With the obvious exception of F1, which mostly continues to move forward, nothing today compares. A champ car from 10 yrs ago is a very badass machine.


----------

